# BFFarm Kidding Thread



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Here we go again. This year we have 4 does that are expecting. All are due the week of 3/14/16 and we are a nervous wreck.

Two of our does are old timers and this will be their 4th kidding. 

Blossom is due 3/16 but is already nesting and preparing. Her milk is in, she is "nesting" and there is minimal discharge. I'm worried that the babies will be here early but what do I know? Blossom always seems to have her own plan!

Buttercup is due 3/15/16 and will never give birth while someone is watching. Every birth has been in the dead of night. We can check her at midnight, 2 AM and 4 AM no babies. Go up at 6 and twins. *sigh* Hoping for pink as this will be her last year kidding. Buttercup gets pregnancy induced asthma and that is just not worth it to me.

The other two are first timers and that is a whole new set of panic. Our old timers had each already had a set of kids before we got them.

Nia is looking too small to be carrying twins so I think a single. I would question pregnancy but her milk is coming in and there is a small but definite pooch. 

Nibbles looks like she is carrying saddlebags so twins or a really big single. Her milk is also already coming in. 


So here we are...waiting...and wondering...and panicking...just like everyone else!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very exciting! Show us some photos when you can! What kind of buck are they all bred tO?


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

wishing you all the best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Still waiting on 3 but one of my new mama's delivered early this morning! 2 pink and a blue. Unfortunately, the little boy didn't make it. We are so excited to have two girls as we wanted to add to our herd this year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Love the spots!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is a pic of the other 3 just hanging out. I always think the Saanan looks like a hover goat when she tucks her legs!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So two more today! Both Nubians gave birth. The first time Mama had 1 boy ...


















My older Nubian had twins. 1 of each! In the first picture below, kid on left is the doeling and the kid on the right is the buckling.



















Blossom is still hanging out. Not due until Thursday but I expect babies soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Such adorable kids! Congrats! And I love how Blossom is just hanging out!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

minibarn said:


> Such adorable kids! Congrats! And I love how Blossom is just hanging out!


Blossom is definitely not in any rush! At this point the only time she really stands up is to get water and to pee! Otherwise she just looks at us sadly and waits for us to bring her hay and nibbles of grain.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally! Blossom had triplets early this morning! 


















These babies are the biggest of all the ones born on the farm this year. Blossom's official due date is tomorrow and she held on to these babies for this long! Whew!

All having been up and eating. Thankfully Blossom is a huge milk producer so will have plenty for these guys and gal. 2 blue and 1 pink!

Final tally: 4 girls and 4 boys (lost 1 boy or would have been 5).


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Soooo cute!!!! <3 I love the nubians!!!!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats on the little cuties! Love the coloring. :rainbow:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Glorius glorius spots!!! Absolutely adorable!!! Congrats on ALL your beautiful kidsarty:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------

